

Ask YC: How to get more beta testers? - tak111

Hi, I am needing beta testers for my new application, but I am not sure where to get them. My targeted audience are senior high school kids and non CS college students. Does anyone have any idea?
======
baha_man
Want do you want to test, exactly? If it's the 'usability' of your
application, you should read 'Why You Only Need to Test With 5 Users' by Jakob
Nielsen:

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20000319.html>

------
aneesh
A vast majority of your target audience uses facebook - try a facebook ad or
group?

------
bigtoga
Hire a marketing intern from a local college for $12/hr and do what they
suggest.

